# Cozumel Frog...Anyone ID?



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

I shot this frog last week on my vacation to cozumel. He was just beautiful. I was able to set my camera to night mode to take the pictures and I think they came out great.  I haven't researched the frog yet as I was hoping someone here could ID.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Seem like Phrynohyas venulosa, a good sight you had :wink: 

Math


----------



## apodemus (May 19, 2006)

Yup...Trachycephalus venulosus (the frog formerly known as Phrynohyas venulosa)...


----------



## racer69 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks guys for the id. I shot two of them outside the room and they were both about 4" and very still. Man they were beauties.


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

One reason I absolutely love frogs is the chilled out smile they always have on their faces. Very calm, slightly happy. It's like Mona Lisa. 


Great shots of the frogs. Looks very nice against those white chairs there.


----------

